# Horse leaking fecal fluid!



## Flying freckles (Dec 29, 2013)

Our 12 year old pony has started leaking fecal fluid when he passes gas. He has also lost weight. I had the vet out and she did an FEC and bloodwork. He tested positive for roundworms. I was shocked because I dewormed last month. The bloodwork turned up a slightly elevated white blood cell count. She said that could be from the worms. We dosed with a Panacur Powerpack last week. He still has the fecal fluid leaking. She said to give it another week and then if not any better she'll have to do some more invasive testing. He's always been an easy keeper until now! He gets half a scoop of sweet feed twice a day and 2 flakes of coastal hay 4 times a day. Our hay is not as good as it has been in the past, due to a wet summer. I also started him on Probios yesterday to see if that helps. Has anyone ever experienced this before? Any advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I was going to suggest Probios as it has completely eliminated the leaky butt syndrome with my 27 yr old Arab.

Regardless of your pony's issues Probios is an aid to the digestive tract and won't hurt him, unless the vet were to find something wrong to where it would.

I would keep him on it and keep the vet appraised of his progress or lack of same.

If the Probios doesn't help him, then plan on her coming back to do whatever tests she has in mind


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My horse also has watery discharge, sometimes, after a BM. Normal fecal balls, no worms. When he has a flair up, he goes on probiotics for a couple weeks to clear it up.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Look into doing fecal egg counts as well. That way you can see if your deworming helped or not and change types as need be.


----------



## Flying freckles (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Walkinthewalk, how long did it take before you saw an improvement after starting Probios? He's been on it for 2 days now and so far, no change. Just wondering how fast it is.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Flying freckles said:


> Thanks everyone! Walkinthewalk, how long did it take before you saw an improvement after starting Probios? He's been on it for 2 days now and so far, no change. Just wondering how fast it is.


It was only a couple days with my Arab and that was right in the beginning of Spring grass when he's always the worst:-(

If you're not seeing any sort of improvement, I might call the vet tomorrow (Tuesday). With New Years staring us in the face, hopefully you can appointment for next week.

If by then, the Probios has worked its magic, you can just as easily cancel the appointment next week. I would much rather have the appointment sitting in my hip pocket and cancel it if need be


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

The sugars in your sweet feed could also be irritating his gut. It may not have been a problem before, but now (as evidenced by the elevated WBC), the roundworms have messed the poor guys' system up. Easy fix though! Sounds like you're on the right path, you may want to look at slowly switching over to a non-sweet feed.


----------



## Flying freckles (Dec 29, 2013)

I spoke with the vet this morning and she said to give it a little time. I'm just impatient and want him better NOW! I just want to know what's wrong if it wasn't from the worms. Boo Walker, she didn't want to change too many things at once and that way we can see what is actually helping. We already took away his vitamin supplement and aspirin powder.


----------

